# The Happy Thread!



## Esther (Mar 22, 2009)

Please humour me, I'm so down in the dumps I could cry any second. Let's post about what makes us HAPPY. Anything you love, anything you like, or even anything you mildly enjoy. Please tell me about it. Go!!
If you play, I'll play too!


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 22, 2009)

I am happy to have a great little son who is 2. Its funny that for some reason he reminded me of Twiki from Buck Rogers...lol.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy!

Girl Scouts make me happy...
The Go-Getter spirit, the cute kids selling cookies in order to win a trip, the moms&dads who stand out there all day, for their kids.

Yesterday, on my way to work, I was mugged...


Corner of 18th And Castro (Where the famous 'Milk' Scenes take place, same block, a bit down from the Castro Theater...)

I'm waiting for a cab (Having just picked up dinner for myself and a co-worker, at a great little Mayan mexican place) and I here _the voice..._

'Why thank you, Sir! Enjoy your Cookies!'
ACH!!! See, I have no resistance to those pesky little Gremlins, and, turning around, I see a girl, maybe 10, with a mom and another woman, packing up cookies (But the kid keeps selling...Haha).

I walk over, 20 in hand (Cookies are 4 bucks a box), say 'You ladies still selling?' The kid grins (I sometimes wonder of Girl Scouts have a special grin when they see a fat man...that kid KNOWS she is about to score some points towards the trip or whatever...).
'Yep!' she pipes up happily. I look at the table, where the Peanut Butter and Mint Thins are the last of the cookies not yet packed away and say 'Well, I'll take two of each...'

Kid grins, 'Wow!'
The mom interjects 'I think he means 2 of the ones on the table sweety.' The Kid looks dubious (Well, there is a fat man with a bag of burritos in front of her, so she is, at the least, a good judge of character for cookie sales, I think...).

I laugh and say 'Yes, 2 peanut butter and two mint.'

The mom hands them over and says '16 dollars,please.'

Here's where it gets awesome...the little girl smiles, seeing my 20, and says 'Or, you could get another box, then you wouldn't have to worry about change, since your hands are full and stuff...'


Hehehe... Dammit, I love Kids. That kid goes into Sales, lookout World!

The mom looks at her with an almost frown, but I'm laughing and hand the kid the cash and take another peanut butter with a smile.
As I'm leaving, the Girl Scout says 'We'll be out here all week! See you tomorrow!  With a conspiratorial wink.
I didn't make it today, but I think I'll swing by tomorrow, to get some of those Samosas or Samoas...whatever they are called. 
Dammit, I love Girlscout Cookies...



-Uriel


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Mar 22, 2009)

McDonald's Fry Guys

Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 22, 2009)

My niece Hannah. She is just learning to talk! She is so cute!


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 22, 2009)

Every morning when I work a menagerie of kids, parents and teachers come by and wish me good morning (of course I wish them the same). People I don't know drive by and wave. And when none of that is happening I sit out in the pleasant weather and look at the sky and the clouds and the trees and the birds.

And I think to myself, what a wonderful world.


----------



## Esther (Mar 22, 2009)

I already smiled at every post in this thread so far!! Thank you for posting!

My dog makes me incredibly happy... nobody will ever love you as unconditionally as your dog loves you.

Someone in my family brought home a really ugly, lumpy hamster that was up for adoption at their workplace... and I love it for some reason.The weirdest-looking pets I've had are always the kindest and gentlest.

Hanging out with my three siblings makes me happy.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 22, 2009)

ok ...having someone describe a hamster as lumpy is hilarious...lol

French & Saunders meet Star Wars

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0syR0FmwRZw&feature=related


----------



## Tracii (Mar 22, 2009)

My kitty licked my nipple!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 22, 2009)

What makes me happiest is sitting by the fire on a cold day and listening to records on my record player. The world seems to stop and all I can think are happy, peaceful thoughts.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 22, 2009)

I work with the developmentally disabled/mentally ill. One of my guys was poking at my phone and the pic of my 11 week ultrasound popped up. He said, "Ewwww what is that?" I said, "What do you think it is?" His response? "I don't know, but it looks like a gorilla."

LOL I love my job....it makes me smile everyday....even when things are going to shit.


----------



## Esther (Mar 22, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> ok ...having someone describe a hamster as lumpy is hilarious...lol
> 
> French & Saunders meet Star Wars
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0syR0FmwRZw&feature=related



Hahaha
I'll try and see if she'll sit still for a picture so you can see what I mean. She has a big lump on her forehead and a hunchback!


----------



## Esther (Mar 22, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> What makes me happiest is sitting by the fire on a cold day and listening to records on my record player. The world seems to stop and all I can think are happy, peaceful thoughts.



Oh yes! It's cool that music can have that effect on you, it's the same for me... if I need a lift, tunes can really help.
I'm dying for a record player, by the way... I'm hoping somebody loves me enough to pick up a cheapie one for my birthday this year. I found a website that sells an amazing selection of funk, electronica and hip-hop records, so I've been itching for a reason to order some!


----------



## Esther (Mar 22, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> I work with the developmentally disabled/mentally ill. One of my guys was poking at my phone and the pic of my 11 week ultrasound popped up. He said, "Ewwww what is that?" I said, "What do you think it is?" His response? "I don't know, but it looks like a gorilla."
> 
> LOL I love my job....it makes me smile everyday....even when things are going to shit.




That is so funny, haha!! And how lucky you are that your job can bring you joy, it's usually just the opposite!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm happy that I have the craziest four sisters ever. They bother me, they make me crazy but they make me laugh more than anyone else in the world. I got to see three out of the four today and we laughed a LOT.


----------



## djudex (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px0zyeeGNYU


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 22, 2009)

I love it when it rains and I can open the window and just listen. Especially at night. Or walking in a light, almost misty-type rain.

Just something about the sound of rain, almost like a gentle white noise, especially if it's falling on leaves or thick grass.


----------



## escapist (Mar 22, 2009)

Going on long walks might sound cliche but they they really do make me happy. I love simple little things, watching the way light dances through the leaves of a tree on a warm spring day. Feeling the rain on my face as I climb another rock or hill as a blaze a trail though the woods. Sometimes I get totally caught up in the poetry of motion in Aiki style martial arts.


----------



## SanDiega (Mar 22, 2009)

My compost bin makes me happy. I put about 200 redworms in there maybe a month ago, and since then they have multiplied ten fold. Seeing the baby worms grow and knowing they are happy in there little worm world eating my garbage and grass clippings makes me incredibly happy. 

All my freinds find my hobby particularly disgusting, but that makes me even happier, to know that my compost bin and my wormies are completly mine to adore and enjoy.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 23, 2009)

I know it's cheezy, but Dims makes me happy.

Also watching rain and thunderstorms, especially in warm climate spring weather. Lightning is just so freaking awesome.

And my dog makes me happy. He's awesome!

View attachment 60708


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm happy that I have the craziest four sisters ever. They bother me, they make me crazy but they make me laugh more than anyone else in the world. I got to see three out of the four today and we laughed a LOT.



<3
I have crazy sisters, too... but what would we do without 'em!


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> I love it when it rains and I can open the window and just listen. Especially at night. Or walking in a light, almost misty-type rain.
> 
> Just something about the sound of rain, almost like a gentle white noise, especially if it's falling on leaves or thick grass.



I hear that, brother... when I can't sleep I have rainstorm recordings that I play over and over.


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> My compost bin makes me happy. I put about 200 redworms in there maybe a month ago, and since then they have multiplied ten fold. Seeing the baby worms grow and knowing they are happy in there little worm world eating my garbage and grass clippings makes me incredibly happy.
> 
> All my freinds find my hobby particularly disgusting, but that makes me even happier, to know that my compost bin and my wormies are completly mine to adore and enjoy.



Haha!! That is awesome, you sound just like my mom. Forget yardwork gloves, she does her gardening with her bare hands and handles all the worms and bugs unflinchingly. I totally admire that!!


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 23, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm happy that I have the craziest four sisters ever. They bother me, they make me crazy but they make me laugh more than anyone else in the world. I got to see three out of the four today and we laughed a LOT.



Sisters are the best


----------



## topher38 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm happy I found one of my old Lee Oskar Harmonicas today.. I love playing.. others around me when I play not so much


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 23, 2009)

Laughing so hard your face hurts.
Laughing at yourself.
Laughing for absolutely no reason at all.
Laughing at an inside joke.

Watching the sunrise or sunset.
Taking a long drive on a pretty road.

Wrapping presents under the Christmas tree while eating cookies and drinking your favorite <whatever>.
Watching the expression on someone's face as they open a much desired present from you.

Waking up and realizing you still have a lot more time left to sleep...

A Chocolate milkshake. (or vanilla!) (or strawberry) (or all three!)
Homemade Hot chocolate.

Making chocolate chip cookies

Hot towels fresh out of the dryer.
A bubble bath!
A hot shower!

Finding a $20 bill in your coat from last winter.
Trying on an outfit, knowing _OMG THAT IS IT!_ and it's half price!

Making eye contact with a cute stranger and he/she smiles back!

*KNOWING ALL YOU HAD TO DO WAS ASK IN A POST AND DIMMERS WOULD BE THERE FOR YOU!*


----------



## Melian (Mar 23, 2009)

Esther said:


> Hahaha
> I'll try and see if she'll sit still for a picture so you can see what I mean. She has a big lump on her forehead and a hunchback!



My brother has a disfigured gerbil; her head is kind of messed up and one of her legs is twisted. He named her Crip 

He originally had two "male" gerbils. After a while, he noticed that they were having an exorbitant amount of gay sex...and then he ended up with 32 gerbils. A story of rodent love to make you smile.

If that didn't work, come downtown next weekend and I will get you hammered


----------



## Tad (Mar 23, 2009)

Riding my bike. I pretty much cannot stay in a bad mood while cycling. Queen could have written that song for me  

Being lapped by our cat. Actually cats in general, we get along in a way that is very soothing for me.

The precambrian shield (in small doses). Walking on a slope of bare granite, surrounded by scrubby spruce trees and maybe a few blueberry shrubs....heck, even the mosquitoes can't ruin it.

Making coffee. We have a grinder at home, and use a press-pot (aka bodum aka french-press), so there is a bit of a ritual to it. Fill the kettle and put it on to boil. Measure out the beans into the grinder. Grind them. Go get the mugs. Get the tool we use for scraping out the grounds. Put some of the almost boiling water into the pot, the swish around to warm it all up. Pour out the water and put in the grinds. Scrape out the grinds holder. Wait those last long seconds for the kettle to boil, then count to twenty or so for it to drop below boiling. Pour it into the pot. Mix the grounds more thoroughly into the water, the put the plunger lightly on top. Go get the milk and the soy creamer and put some into the appropriate mugs, then put them away. Add some sugar to the mugs. Go do something else for a couple more minutes. Plunge the pot. Pour the coffee. Stir the mugs. Deliver my wife's to her while mine cools a bit. Finally take that first tentative sip of nirvana.

Walking down urban streets, past the coffee shops and little stores, looking at what is the windows, what is coming, what is going.

Exploring thoughts with people. Dims is especially great for this!

Getting completely and totally lost in a book.

Yah, a lot makes me happy


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Laughing so hard your face hurts.
> Laughing at yourself.
> Laughing for absolutely no reason at all.
> Laughing at an inside joke.
> ...





All of these things are so amazing... it's all the little things that keep me going in times like this.
And how true, I love that I can rely on dims to put a smile on my face!
Thank you!!


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

Melian said:


> My brother has a disfigured gerbil; her head is kind of messed up and one of her legs is twisted. He named her Crip
> 
> He originally had two "male" gerbils. After a while, he noticed that they were having an exorbitant amount of gay sex...and then he ended up with 32 gerbils. A story of rodent love to make you smile.
> 
> If that didn't work, come downtown next weekend and I will get you hammered



Crip... hahahaha. That story definitely made me smile.
Ours is named "Bumpy", fittingly.
We should totally get wasted sometime anyway. My summer begins April 7th!


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

edx said:


> Riding my bike. I pretty much cannot stay in a bad mood while cycling. Queen could have written that song for me
> 
> Being lapped by our cat. Actually cats in general, we get along in a way that is very soothing for me.
> 
> ...




All of this sounds amazing... your coffee sounds especially delightful!


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 25, 2009)

Going for hikes. 
Gardening. 
Building model trains. 
Discovering something with my five year old.
Cycling.

These are a few of my favourite things.


----------



## Lavasse (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I dunno about nayone else but sex makes me happy, maybe Im miserable because I am not getting any?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 26, 2009)

I am soooo happy to have indoor plumbing and electricity. I went to the museum the other day and realized how wonderful they really are..especially for us women.


----------



## escapist (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm with chicken on this, I was looking at the Mammoth they found here in Las Vegas going: "Holly Crap I'm glad I didn't have to kill that thing for dinner!" They found cut marks from some 10,000 years ago when men were hunting these giant things for dinner! Although, I must admit a Mammoth Burger sounds mighty tempting!


----------



## escapist (Mar 26, 2009)

I gotta say more than anything, what I have found happiness in is the freedom I have given myself from my own mind and ego. By realizing I am not the voice in my head but I am the awareness of the voice. I have no possessions, I have no belongings they are simply addressed and added to my physical body's physical belongings. Not even my body has much of an attachment to who I am anymore (By the way "Fight Club" had the same message). Perhaps that is why I don't feel much in way of fear of just being me. The wisdom and teachings of some of the great thinkers in the past finally makes sense now. The funny thing is I probably sound just as crazy as they did now. Even better it still doesn't matter ahahahh that's the beautiful part. The only down side is well its not a change that happens over night and I'm sure I have a lot more to understand. :bow:

If your thinking I'm nuts or wanting to find out what I'm talking about try reading some of these books:
"A New Earth: Awakening to Your Life's Purpose "
"Practicing the Power of Now: Essential Teachings, Meditations, and Exercises from The Power of Now"

I guess its not that it makes me happy but I find peace and happiness in understanding. When you no longer have to fight the waves but simply bend like the reeds in the sea peace comes without much effort.


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2009)

THIS made me happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 27, 2009)

Esther said:


> THIS made me happy:


----------



## escapist (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Esther (Mar 27, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAHAHHA
That is amazing escapist.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG...I'm in my office and those 2 pics made me laugh so hard that someone knocked on my door and wanted to know if I was ok. LOL


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 27, 2009)

Carlton Banks Teaches Us to Breakdance....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXBqQvkd-0w&NR=1


----------



## warwagon86 (Mar 28, 2009)

i love waking up to the sun


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm inside all nice and cozy and it's snowing outside. The snow "flakes" were the size of marbles-golf balls for awhile there!


----------



## Esther (Mar 29, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I'm inside all nice and cozy and it's snowing outside. The snow "flakes" were the size of marbles-golf balls for awhile there!



Is that your backyard? What a beautiful view!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Esther said:


> Is that your backyard? What a beautiful view!



*SERIOUSLY...gorgeous *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Happy cause I went out with my bestfriend last nite for a really cheap dinner at whole foods before going to see our fave local band *THE BRIDGE* open up for MOE*


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah. The lake is awesome. Too bad I won't be able to own a house this nice for a long while. It's my family's house, mom, dad, and siblings, y'know? It's amazing. I seriously don't want to move out, if only so I don't have to do my own laundry.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm happy that Pappa Johns made the wrong size BBQ Chicken Bacon Pizza and gave it to me for free because of their mistake. Talk about customer service...SWEEET. Funny thing is they said the first one would take 15 minutes, and the one they would make to replace it would take 8 minutes plus i could have the other one for free. I mean they really tried to give me two pizza's for the price of one. I think they were undercover feeders...heheheh.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Mar 31, 2009)

Im happy for my partner, my belly, chocolate, friends, my belly, my belly, pizza hut.....

mmmm yes...... ::drools like homer simpson over stuffed crust::


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 3, 2009)

Letse:
~Being able to work myself into a yoga pose I couldnt before
~My friends and family
~Making raw chocolate bars for my grandpa
~Earthy green teas
~Comedy (movies and standup)
~Good long bike rides or drives
~Staying in on a winter day and watching the snow fall
~Doggie kisses
~Seeing stars in Northern Michigan or on my best friends farm without the light pollution
~Being happy with what I have, and realizing happiness comes from within.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 5, 2009)

* Yesterday, at long last..I got my taxes down..yeah me
picked up my friend that is jobless and carless and he fixed my broken kitchen sink
bought a # of my favorite Caribou coffee for French Press
Took my brothers dog for a nice walk at park
went to the bank
got a manicure
went to dinner at a friends, to an AA meeting up in PA
then a wild shopping spree at Wally World
and Just feel good about life *


----------



## William (Apr 5, 2009)

I got a small raise !!

It will still be a great help!!

William


----------

